# P0300 code



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

any one else have this friggen code before on there goat. if so what went wrong and how did you fix it ?????? :shutme


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

taz4141 said:


> any one else have this friggen code before on there goat. if so what went wrong and how did you fix it ?????? :shutme


I think that is the code for a misfire. I would check the plugs and wires to see if you notice anything unusual first.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

as it turns out i fried a cat. left back 2-8 . . it was the biggest chase and run around ive ever done. with a scan tool and ever possible thing i could think of. finally i went to the fuse box. started to pull relays and fuses out one at a time .. low and behold. she showed her ugly face fuel system shut down on each bank 1-7 still hear her popping out the mufflers. when i pulled 2-8 she got quite. real quite. but the engine was still running. only a four banger at this point. but still gave me an inkling that something in the exhaust was clogged up. so i pulled the header off. remove the cats piece by piece and sure enough cat was a mess. after beeting all the crap out off the cat i put her back together and she runns like a champ. but i'll need to replace the cat.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

id also like to add. that i feel the cat went to hell for running at the track with an open loop system. FYI before you race make sure the car is at full operating temp. this will close the loop ( fuel loop) for some reason they run better after all dtc have passed. i'm sure that's what fried my cat.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Why replace them at all?
Bust the ceramic out of both and have a tuner program your car to ignore them.

Were you hot lapping? or cold lapping? In either case THIS is why you should do a few cool down laps to get everything back to normal I.E Heat,fuilds, fuel system and brakes


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Why replace them at all?
> Bust the ceramic out of both and have a tuner program your car to ignore them.
> 
> Were you hot lapping? or cold lapping? In either case THIS is why you should do a few cool down laps to get everything back to normal I.E Heat,fuilds, fuel system and brakes


no doubt. i was cold lapping. or at lest thought i was. NO CAN DO. must run closed loop for top performance. 

also i have to run emissions testing every two years so ill still need cat's for that. probably run some truck after markets just for testing . but yes i will be knocking the other one out tonight(Tuesday the 9th) and retuning tomorrow. 

thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

have the same problem after header instal, the arab never worked on an american car before, but did the install in 5 hours

but now i fear he f**ked something up 
i hope it is a spark plug issue or leak from cai, if it is cat, o2.sensor or something like that i will have go and cry in a corner


----------

